# Lizards > General Geckos >  Crested Gecko Setup???

## Funky#2

Would this be an appropriate enclosure for an adult Crested Gecko? Disregard what is in and on the enclosure in the pic, I just want to know if the enclosure itself is ok. It measure 33" from top to bottom 30" across and 12" deep.

----------


## DavidG

I would get a screen lid for it and loose the top. My biggest fear is a small crested (even adults are small in compassion to the tanks) falling from the top of the tank to the floor and getting hurt. Don't cramp the animal, but too much space might be a bad idea.

----------

